# Pain is good right?



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm only just starting to build myself up so please bare with me.

I've been doing bodyweight only Exercises from home and twice now I've ended up with pains in places that either stop me bending or straightening my arms.

Now I know that if it's hurting it's working but this isn't right surely?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is this during exercise?


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

No, the next day. It happened in my triceps when I started 3 weeks ago and I couldn't bend my arms for 4 days!! I've got it in my left forearm at the moment and can't straighten it out. The rest of my body aches but in a really good way.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just DOMs (google it), nothing to worry about. Although as you're new to it all and it's that severe then it could be a sign that backing off by 10% might actually have a positive effect.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

KrazyDave said:


> I'm only just starting to build myself up so please bare with me.
> 
> I've been doing bodyweight only Exercises from home and twice now I've ended up with pains in places that either stop me bending or straightening my arms.
> 
> Now I know that if it's hurting it's working but this isn't right surely?


sounds like its just DOMs, or as i say pain and pleasure


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Muscle pain is OK, joint pain isn't.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Remember when I first started gym and trained biceps. Couldn't straighten my arms for about a week. Absolutely killed!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

If your triceps are pumped it can feel like elbow pain but it isn't the same.

If your doing body weight exercises suddenly out of the blue then your joints will not be used to it.

So elbows and wrists are where you will feel it first.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Cool thanks for putting me at ease 

My elbow pain is concentrated in the muscle itself and feels quite nice today.

It'll pass tho yeah?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

KrazyDave said:


> Cool thanks for putting me at ease
> 
> My elbow pain is concentrated in the muscle itself and feels quite nice today.
> 
> It'll pass tho yeah?


yes, although i enjoy the pain.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Hahaha yeah I am today. Let's me know I worked hard eh


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Agreed probably just DOMS.

Iv taken a month off lifting, I'm going to be sore as shît when I return! Lol

But IMO, you shouldn't be feeling any pain, soreness yes (Leg day), pain no (Muscle etc damage).


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

This is what I thought. It's a sharp pain but it only lasted a day this time. Like I said it's nice today


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

KrazyDave said:


> This is what I thought. It's a sharp pain but it only lasted a day this time. Like I said it's nice today


Welcome to DOMS, you'll learn to love it, then you'll never get it and you'll miss it


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Hahahaha I'm missing it already in my chest. Might get my lad to lie on my back tomorrow hahahaha


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

KrazyDave said:


> Hahahaha I'm missing it already in my chest. Might get my lad to lie on my back tomorrow hahahaha


just use him to do some bent over rows, that will be better


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Hahahaha he's gonna love that... Not


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I remember when I was a kid my bro getting me to do as many calf raises as I could, the next day I could not place my foot down fully on the ground, I was walking around on tip toe's for the next few days, looked like a right tit at school, I swear that was his plan!


----------

